# [OT] GeCHI - A2 poster

## Peach

scusate se ve ne rendo partecipi ma sono appena stato a stampare in A2 il poster che ho fatto per i GeGHI (se volete una versione tiff nn compressa ditemelo che la uppo - sn 18 MB nn compressi) e molto umilmente il tipo addetto alla stampa m'ha chiesto:

 *Tipo addetto alla stampa wrote:*   

> scusa... ma che cosa hai usato per fare questa immagine?

 

che goduria leggere nel suo volto (che per l'occasione aveva assunto la forma di un punto di domanda  :Question: ) stupore e meraviglia  :Shocked: 

 *The Peach al Tipo addetto alla stampa wrote:*   

> GIMP! e' un programma OpenSource che gira sotto Linux...

 

inutile dire che appena ha scoperto che esisteva anche per winzozz ha voluto subito sapere come averlo!!!  :Laughing: 

ci vediamo al VeLUG chi c'e'  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

[Curiosità] Quanto può venire a costare la stampa di quel poster?

Ciao by Truzzone   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gandalf98

RESPECT!!

Veramente un ottimo lavoro!! Io di grafica non ne capisco molto, ma è difficile creare unimmagine del logo in SVG?

Cià!!

----------

## innovatel

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ci vediamo al VeLUG chi c'e' 

 

io avrei dovuto venire ... ma nulla  :Sad: 

cmq complimenti per il poster ... è stupendo  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Grande Peach!  :Smile: 

----------

## bubble27

 :Very Happy:   bellooooo Peach complimenti per la realizzazione.........   :Confused:  ma perchè il camaleonte ???

al Vega li venderete spero vero ?? lo voglio !!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Samos87

Bello Peach!   :Very Happy: 

Sarebbe bello da attaccare in camera   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> [Curiosità] Quanto può venire a costare la stampa di quel poster?

 

3.50 ¤

----------

## Truzzone

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   [Curiosità] Quanto può venire a costare la stampa di quel poster? 
> 
> 3.50 ¤

 

Grazie e ancora complimenti   :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Cool: 

----------

## Gandalf98

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>   bellooooo Peach complimenti per la realizzazione.........   ma perchè il camaleonte ???

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Stavi scherzando?? è un geco!

----------

## Sparker

Niente in contrario se lo metto come sfondo, vero?   :Smile: 

Bellissimo!

----------

## Peach

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Niente in contrario se lo metto come sfondo, vero?  
> 
> Bellissimo!

 

beh a sto punto ci faccio il wallpaper  :Wink: 

datemi tempo di elaborare

----------

## xlyz

peach se come credo hai usato i layers puoi postare l'xcf ?

grassie

----------

## paolo

I miei piu' sinceri complimenti.

Veramente impressionante sia il colpo d'occhio che il particolare.

La pelle merita!

Paolo

P.S.: mi dispiace non poter venire... direi che come adesivo sul portatile ci sta da dio  :Smile: 

P.P.S.: Provo qui il mio simbolo dell'euro che non lo visualizzo bene:  .

----------

## Peach

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> RESPECT!!
> 
> Veramente un ottimo lavoro!! Io di grafica non ne capisco molto, ma è difficile creare unimmagine del logo in SVG?
> 
> Cià!!

 

per quanto riguarda l'SVG ho le outline della G e del Geco in quel formato... potrei postare pure quelle...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Peach come sempre un GRANDE.

----------

## Peach

finalmente ce l'ho fatta (+o-):

le due immagini sorgente:

XCF LOGO (GIMP >1.3) [3.17 MB]

SVG G+Geco [12.75 KB]

e per chi non avesse modo di visualizzarli ho preparato il geco singolo e il logo dei gechi con sfondo trasparente (TIFF non compresse):

Logo trasparente [8.39 MB]

Logo Geco [1.89 MB]

ovviamente se dovesse servire qualcos'altro (qualche esportazione) in qualche altro formato basta che mi messaggiate qui o su icq

ciauz 

Peach

----------

## xlyz

grazie

per chi volesse usarlo: occhio che l'xcf e' "version2" ovvero richiede gimp 1.3.x

----------

## xlyz

ci ho giochicchiato un po' ed e' venuto fuori questo pinguino

----------

## leon_73

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ci ho giochicchiato un po' ed e' venuto fuori questo pinguino

 

Grande grosso ed incazzato !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

complimenti a te all'opera di Peach

Leo

----------

## Peach

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ci ho giochicchiato un po' ed e' venuto fuori questo pinguino

 

gordo!

pekà che uso 1158x864 :\

se mi dai l'ok lo metto nella gallery...

----------

## xlyz

fai pure

anche il pinguino e' public domain

----------

## doom.it

Visto che siamo in tema...

[img:5a17f91068]http://www.zopen.it/peach/gallery/albums/Wallpapers/gechi_zampa_1600x1200.sized.jpg[/img:5a17f91068]

http://www.zopen.it/peach/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Wallpapers&id=gechi_zampa_1600x1200

by DooM  :Wink: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Complimenti veramente bello...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

stupenda la zampa... nn è che me la invii l'originale?

ammettilo di avere un geco dentro al monitor!

----------

## neon

 *Peach wrote:*   

> stupenda la zampa... nn è che me la invii l'originale?

 

Google è amico mio  :Razz: 

http://www.lclark.edu/~autumn/private/u38j47a0t/tokay_foot.jpg

----------

## Peach

ah birbone!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

Ecco un nuovo WP

[img:eca131a964]http://web.lacasadialice.it/annoiato/gecko2-ant.jpg[/img:eca131a964]

l'immagine era di infima qualità sorry...

1280x1024

----------

## paolo

Ve la cavate col fotoritocco, eh?  :Smile: 

Per il sito gechi ci sarà bisogno pero' di grafica web. Iniziate a provare qualche layout grafico semplice  :Razz: 

P.

----------

## Peach

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Ecco un nuovo WP
> 
> l'immagine era di infima qualità sorry...
> 
> 

 

up in ze gallery  :Smile: 

----------

## silverfix

ciao,

potresti uppare da qualche parte il tiff non compresso del poster a2? sai vorrei stamparlo.. in cameretta non ci starebbe male   :Cool: 

----------

